# dump has got me down!!



## mroussin51 (Nov 5, 2013)

Greetings,

I have been trying to execute a backup using `dump` with no success. It is generating an error and I have no idea what it means.

Here goes:

```
root@ns1:/mnt/backup # dump -0Lauf /mnt/backups/ad0p2.dump /dev/ada0p2

mksnap_ffs: Cannot create snapshot //.snap/dump_snapshot: /: Snapshots are not yet supported when running with journaled soft updates: Operation not supported
dump: Cannot create //.snap/dump_snapshot: No such file or directory
```
Thank you for looking at this.

I am tired of breaking things and having to start over from scratch. I am trying to backup to a thumb drive that I have mounted. One thought is to manually create the file //.snap/dump_snapshot. I am unsure about the two forward slashes. I don't know how to handle // that.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Savagedlight (Nov 5, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD are you running?


----------



## mroussin51 (Nov 5, 2013)

*FreeBSD 9.1*

Sorry I failed to indicate what version I have running. I did not realize it would matter. I assumed dump would be the same regardless of version. I have version 9.1 running.

regards,

Mike


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 5, 2013)

SU+J does not support dumps.  If you wish to use dumps you have to turn off the journal.

Basically reboot into single user mode and run something like this.

```
mount
tunefs -j disable /dev/ada0p2
reboot
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 6, 2013)

Soft Updates Journaling has bugs that keep dump(8) from working properly with it.  So it refuses to run on filesystems where SUJ is enabled.  And the installer enables SUJ by default.

SUJ makes fsck(8) run much faster when the system has lost power without dismounting a filesystem.  But I don't need that feature badly enough to give up using dump(8), so I disable SUJ on every system.


----------



## mroussin51 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Thanks everyone!*

I did:

```
mount
tunefs -j disable /dev/ada0p2
reboot
```
Now I have a permission problem with my thumb drive. I don't know why but I can't change file permissions on the thumb drive. Here my output now:

```
root@ns1:/mnt/backup # dump -0Lauf /mnt/backups/ada0p2.dump /dev/ada0p2
  DUMP: Date of this level 0 dump: Tue Nov  5 19:34:19 2013
  DUMP: Date of last level 0 dump: the epoch
  DUMP: Dumping snapshot of /dev/ada0p2 (/) to /mnt/backups/ada0p2.dump
  DUMP: mapping (Pass I) [regular files]
  DUMP: mapping (Pass II) [directories]
  DUMP: estimated 1576487 tape blocks.
  DUMP: Cannot open output "/mnt/backups/ada0p2.dump".
  DUMP: Do you want to retry the open?: ("yes" or "no")
```
Maybe it would work if I install a hard drive for backups.

Thanks again! Your advice is of great value.

Very best regards,

Mike


----------



## mroussin51 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Typo*

I fixed the typo but I have the same issue.

regards


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 6, 2013)

Use a memory stick with a writable filesystem, like FAT32 or UFS.


----------



## mroussin51 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Solved*

Not Down in the Dumps anymore


```
dump -0Lauf /mnt/backup/ada0p2.dump /dev/ada0p2
  DUMP: Date of this level 0 dump: Tue Nov  5 21:09:06 2013
  DUMP: Date of last level 0 dump: the epoch
  DUMP: Dumping snapshot of /dev/ada0p2 (/) to /mnt/backup/ada0p2.dump
  DUMP: mapping (Pass I) [regular files]
  DUMP: mapping (Pass II) [directories]
  DUMP: estimated 1576493 tape blocks.
  DUMP: dumping (Pass III) [directories]
  DUMP: dumping (Pass IV) [regular files]
  DUMP: 96.19% done, finished in 0:00 at Tue Nov  5 21:14:19 2013
  DUMP: DUMP: 1577066 tape blocks on 1 volume
  DUMP: finished in 311 seconds, throughput 5070 KBytes/sec
  DUMP: level 0 dump on Tue Nov  5 21:09:06 2013
  DUMP: Closing /mnt/backup/ada0p2.dump
  DUMP: DUMP IS DONE
```

Thank you all very much!


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 6, 2013)

Backup Options For FreeBSD shows some options that will make the backup go much faster.


----------

